# Sylveon



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 16, 2013)

Let's throw out theories about this Pokemon. It's obvious that it's type will be something new. Otherwise why make it such a big deal to hide the type and tell us to come back later for more info?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2013)

**


----------



## Bioness (Mar 17, 2013)

Seriously, this thread is fucking 5 posts down.


----------

